# Rådhuset Metro Station, Stockholm, Sweden



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

*Rådhuset Metro Station, Stockholm, Sweden*










According to Wikipedia:

*Rådhuset* (Court House) is a rapid transit station in Kungsholmen in central Stockholm, part of the Stockholm metro. The station is located on the blue line between T-Centralen and Fridhemsplan and was opened on 31 August 1975.
Like some other stations on the Stockholm metro, it uses organic architecture, which leaves the bedrock exposed and unsculptured, appearing to be based on natural cave systems.
The underground station is named after _Rådhuset_ (The Court House) right above the surface. The City Hall and the Police Headquarters are also located in the vicinity.

That is pretty much all I could find.  No designer. No Architect.  No Artist.

Plenty of YouTube videos about the other crazy things going on in this subway.  Here is a link to one of the videos:

Metro video

Here is some craziness from a screen shot at 4:37.  What is going on with this display?





Thoughts?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived SH.org replies to this OP: Rådhuset Metro Station, Stockholm, Sweden


----------

